# Shrimp Viagra it really works!



## bettaforu

I dosed my tanks 3 times in the last 2 weeks and today I found one of my black CBS is berried already! Haven't ever had a black crystal berried before, so this is good news for me!

I had my doubts about it, but what the heck I have 3 berried females now so far. Ive tried it on my TWF and Cardinals too, figure whatever is in it is obviously made for shrimps so maybe it will work on all kinds of shrimps. We shall see.


----------



## pat3612

Thats cool ps i have pmed you Pat


----------



## Greg_o

What is the name of the product?


----------



## Brian

I think she's referring to the Mosura Eros


----------



## Joeee

Ummm I know Mosura is a brand, but I think I recall watching anime where a character as Ero-sennin, meaning pervy-sage. So is this product called Mosura Pervy in English? o.o


----------



## acropora1981

Joeee said:


> Ummm I know Mosura is a brand, but I think I recall watching anime where a character as Ero-sennin, meaning pervy-sage. So is this product called Mosura Pervy in English? o.o


No.

Eros is a god from Greek mythology; Eros is the god of love.


----------



## bettaforu

Hi Sorry yes it is Mosura Eros...just picked some up on my last trip to the US.
I wasn't enamoured of it at first but it looks like it does work! Expensive for such a small bottle.


----------



## Chris S

Have you tried just playing some Barry White? Only $9.99 for a cd.


----------



## Joeee

acropora1981 said:


> No.
> 
> Eros is a god from Greek mythology; Eros is the god of love.


Ahhh, well that makes sense, but I prefer Mosura Pervy, so I'll refer to it as Mosura Pervy. =]


----------



## igor.kanshyn

It should work 

Look at Silane's video about Mosura Eros.


----------



## RONY11

How much does this product cost ?


----------



## bettaforu

I am going to be ordering more Mosura in, I will be picking it up in the US, so here is my price:

Eros is $28, 
Gravidas is $20

I am using these products on a regular basis now so I am getting them for myself, if you want any, let me know and I can add it to my order.

Will be going down between the 10th and 15th to pick up my shrimp orders, so if anyone is looking for something let me know, I will see what I can get.
Will be doing deliveries the following week.

thanks

PS: Just found a Golden Bee is berried in another tank that I dosed with Eros, and this one has higher PH than the CRS tank...so it definitely works!


----------



## RONY11

How do u dose a 10 gallon tank ? What is this product drops ? 
Do u use this product every day or once a week upon changing water.
Can u a few more details abt.this product.


----------



## bettaforu

Here is pic of my golden bee shrimp that is berried! Its fuzzy but you can see the eggs on her.









The instructions are on the bottle...5 sprays per 50 litres of water, I believe thats around 10-12 gallons. You spray about 2 inchs above the water, then wait for about 5 mins, if they don't start dancing around the tank, you then spray another 3-5 drops until they start to dance.

You use it every 10 days or so....it helps the shrimps molt safely and causes the mature females to saddle!

I now have 5 berried females in that one tank since spraying it over the last 2weeks.


----------



## coldmantis

so I decided to try eros after all this hype, and what can I say I'm not saying it doesn't work only time will tell since I only bought it a few hours ago. 10g I sprayed 4 times waited 5 minutes sprayed 4 more times still nothing after 5 minutes 4 more times. from my experience maybe I'm too quick to judge my wallet is lighter by 30 bucks 15 minutes wasted staring at my tank for some sort of "dancing" and my water is cloudy now lol. I'll wait 10-14 more days and try again before I claim this to be a pos and a waste of money.


----------



## Kerohime

Maybe you should dose it in combination with Barry White... lol


----------



## igor.kanshyn

coldmantis said:


> so I decided to try eros after all this hype, and what can I say I'm not saying it doesn't work only time will tell since I only bought it a few hours ago. 10g I sprayed 4 times waited 5 minutes sprayed 4 more times still nothing after 5 minutes 4 more times. from my experience maybe I'm too quick to judge my wallet is lighter by 30 bucks 15 minutes wasted staring at my tank for some sort of "dancing" and my water is cloudy now lol. I'll wait 10-14 more days and try again before I claim this to be a pos and a waste of money.


So, they even haven't danced?
What is your tank size? What filter do you use?


----------



## RCode

They do need something to dance too after all... =)

How big is your tank that you are working with?


----------



## coldmantis

it's a 10g with mix tap + r/o I think walmart filter for 5-15g. there's around 18 or so A-S crs maybe around 2-3 berried ph is around 6.4 kh 0 temp unknown no heater maybe 74f all water good ammonia 0 nitrate 0 nitrate maybe 5 or 0, the tank is not that old around a month. I'm doing an experiment to see if the babies survive pass the 2 months mark in a low tech tank with 2x15w lol over 10g no pressurized co2 or fertz. It has a large driftwood many java moss stones, guppy grass, hornwort, little bit of glosso and many java fern attached to stones. I feed them different food everyday so 7 different kinds of food per week, veggie sticks with calcium, spirulina sticks, nls algae wafer, hbh crab and lobster food, shrimp pellets, home made frozen food with calcium and vitamins, bloodworms. no water changes just top up r/o. Had them before in a 30g with 100+ yellow but the yellow and amanos are stealing there food so set up a new tank for them. all water, filter, substrate plants are from establish tank 6+ months. I was taking a video of the eros and was going to share it here but since it didn't do anything no point.


----------



## novice

Hey Jimmy - you need to dim the lights first


----------



## coldmantis

or buy them something expensive... oh wait I already did that 30 dollar eros.


----------



## novice

Patience is the key word.


----------



## mr_bako

*eros not working?*

I give you the benefit of the doubt that your shrimp didn't dance,
but there could of been a lot of factors involved in each and every one of our tanks.

I've noticed that a lot of people expect them to dance and mate right that night and expect berries the day after.

But sadly it doesn't work that way. The female has to be mature enough and already have enough ovaries for this to work perfectly on.

I find, EROS works best with gravidas dosed together.

You guys can see my just recent berried female even after replanting the tank and all the stress that came with it.
I saw them mate while I was planting.


----------



## coldmantis

I have to mention that the majority of my shrimps around 70% is full adult size and probably close to their life cycle.


----------



## Byronicle

i thought its suppose to get better with age ?


----------



## coldmantis

Byronicle said:


> i thought its suppose to get better with age ?


that's news to me.


----------



## mr_bako

what is your ph at?


----------



## coldmantis

last time I checked was at the 6.4 mark.


----------



## mr_bako

shouldnt be a problem breeding your crs then if its at 6.4
there must be another factor affecting the breeding of ur crs


----------



## coldmantis

ya I know thats why this tank is only a month old, because I'm eliminating all possible factors, ph, kh, co2, fertz, other shrimps eating their food. If this works then I will make a 20g long for them to breed in if this fails I officially give up on breeding crs it's been over 1.5 years and I'm tired of failing but I am closer now then I have ever been before babies dies in 1-2 weeks now babies probably still die in about over a month or they could be alive, it's very hard to find them when they 3cm or less babies amoust 100+ yellow in a heavily planted tank..


----------



## bettaforu

*Does Eros work....OH YEAH! Snow white bee berried!!!*

I set up a new tank solely for my snow white bee shrimps. FYI: these are SSSS Bee shrimps and are Pure White, not golden. They are Caridina, and not to be confused with Snowball shrimps, which are Neo-Caridinas.

Its a 2.5 gallon with Fluval Stratum, sponge filter, small hob filter, and a piece of spiral driftwood in the middle. I planted a small piece of water sprite (something for them to hide in) and some subwassertang floating around in it.

I put 10 Snow Bees in this tank to start with and dosed the tank with Eros that was about 3 weeks ago that I set it up. I just noticed this am, that one of the females is berried 

I just brought in a "Flower" Mosura for this tank and didn't see this female was berried until I was watching the Mosura and she appeared from under the driftwood.

Guess she wanted to see what all the fuss was about? Is that a new man in town...hhhmmmnn, like the pretty flower on his head...hhhmmmnn!  Just wait till I get out of this baggy dress and we can go dancing 

So for those of you who have asked if this product works.....OH YES it does!


----------



## Greg_o

bettaforu said:


> So for those of you who have asked if this product works.....OH YES it does!


A flawed conclusion if there ever was one.


----------



## pat3612

I recieved 10 yellows from Igor about 3 weeks ago out of those ten 6 have saddles and 2 are berried and I did not use anything just put them in a heavy algae ridden tank.  I think that if they are from a good line and kept properly you shouldnt have to spray anything in the tank does anyone know whats in that stuff or how it affects shrimp down the line.


----------



## coldmantis

yellows are a little different from crs, I started out with 11 yellows a couple of months ago maybe around 3-4 months and now I have 100+, I had them in a tank with co2 at full blast and dosing fertz everyday. something as easy as yellows/cherries can't be compared to crs.


----------



## pat3612

If your crs are not getting berried doesnt that mean there is something else wrong and even if this stuff works whos to say the young ones will live and if they do then you sell them to someone else do they have to use the spray .


----------



## coldmantis

my crs are berried, I think last time I checked is 3, but I used the spray so I can get more berried because the survival rate for crs no matter the conditions are very low around 50% so the more berried the more shrimplets and with the survival rate a better chance.


----------



## bettaforu

I think you are getting confused! Eros is a product that helps shrimps *molt properly *and once that happens, the mature females then become saddled and ready for breeding. It also depends on your PH levels too. I never did get any CRS to breed for me until I used the Fluval Stratum soil to bring my PH down to 6.6, and also started dosing with Eros.

Now I have had 4 births, resulting in over 50+ babies all surviving in my one tank, and today noticed 2 of my females are again berried, and someone just had more babies, cause I have tiny little new ones clinging to the glass.

Just because you use this product in your tank does not mean that any babies born will need this....it has nothing to do with that. Babies will/and do die for various reasons, but if they make it to adulthood, then they are obviously healthy individuals.

Eros does not work well on other shrimps types, and to compare Neo Yellows (which breed just like cherries) to CRS is just not feasable. Crystal shrimps are much harder to breed especially the higher grades...they require a lot of different things to be in place for a successful breeding program, as I am sure a lot of seasoned hobbyists on here will tell you.

Whatever is in the Eros it works for my shrimp tanks....if anyone else is not getting the same results then maybe they should be looking at something else going on in their tanks, too high PH, GH or KH out of whack, ammonia spikes etc. Maybe they have a tank full of males, or full of females only...that can happen.

I will continue to dose my CRS tanks as I believe the product is helping the shrimps molt properly, whether they get berried or not is up to the males in my tank to do their part


----------

